# F-35 Lightning II



## v2 (Aug 7, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCpB8-hV6nI_


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2008)

8) Nice video.


----------



## <simon> (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow! What a aircraft!!

Nice video v2

Amazing how stable it appears when in a hover.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 9, 2008)

8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2008)

Look at them money flying....


----------



## Clave (Aug 9, 2008)

Don't be too proud of this technological terror you've constructed. The ability to destroy a planet is insignificant next to the power of the Force.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 9, 2008)

I love that line!


----------



## Clave (Aug 9, 2008)

Oh, and it was a pretty good vid - reminded me of the first time I saw a Harrier at a show, and kept thinking 'It can't do _that_! jets just don't do that - omg, he's spinning round in a circle now!' It was amazing...


----------

